# Denis Lynch statement.



## finbarrk (9 July 2012)

http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/sport/2012/0709/1224319635064.html
Big decision to be made today regarding his Olympic selection.


----------



## Bernster (9 July 2012)

Per H&H article he's out of the games but, pardon if a numpty question, what is the hypersensitivety test about ??


----------



## xxlindeyxx (9 July 2012)

Bernster said:



			Per H&H article he's out of the games but, pardon if a numpty question, what is the hypersensitivety test about ??
		
Click to expand...


It test the senstivity in a horse leg and if its too high a horse cant compete.
Hypersensitivity is a natural occurence but hypersenitisation is on purpose.
But with lantinus it was a natural occurence.


----------



## finbarrk (10 July 2012)

It seems to be a harsh decision. Feel sorry for him.


----------



## finbarrk (10 July 2012)

Cian O Connor seems to be definatley in today instead of Denis Lynch.
http://www.rte.ie/sport/olympics/eq...oconnor-replaces-lynch-in-irish-olympic-team/


----------



## Puppy (11 July 2012)

http://www.rte.ie/sport/player/821/328640/


----------

